
How to Be an Effective CEO - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/how-to-be-an-effective-ceo.php
======
pclark
loved this line: "Core is what you have to do really well and do in-house.
Everything else you can and should outsource"

